# Solved: How would I hook these speakers up to my PC?



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey,
I have some JVC speakers with "Super Woofers" from an old stereo that I used to have. The speakers on my PC aren't very good, and I was wondering how I would hook up the stereo speakers to my PC. I don't know much about audio equipment, but I'm decent with computers. I have some pictures:








This is a picture of the speakers.








This is the end of one cable.








Here is a picture of the back of the speakers.
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! Thanks!
-Walt


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you would need an amp to run them off the sound card in the PC #
PC speakers have a AMP built in usually


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Would an amp like this work?:



















How would I do this? lol...thanks!

-Walt


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you need a connector for the sound card - usually a jack plug 2.5 or 3.5mm 
then a connector for the AMP - I suspect a 1/4" jack - Stereo to mono

not sure what the input requirements are on that AMP, but may work OK

I guess you have a guitar 1/4" to 1/4" cable - so you need to convert to possible a 3.5mm

this may be the sort of thing
http://www.twenga.co.uk/offer/0135863865.html
BUT its stereo and you want to convert the stereo from the soundcard to mono for the AMP, plus check its a 3.5mm on the soundcard


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, now how would I go about connecting the speakers to the amp?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

A guitar amplifier is not stereo, and most have a limited audio frequency range. I am not sure about that amp but does it have an auxilliary audio output?

I think you would be happier picking up a stereo amp or receiver. Many Goodwill Industries and Salvation Army stores have them at good prices.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Ok, now how would I go about connecting the speakers to the amp?


I would not go down that route, I asumed you meant use the amp instead

Get a cheap Amp - that will work with thos speakers, I suspect the old amp was the cross over for the speakers, unless I'm wrong with the four wires to the speaker

you may be able to bridge the speakers and use a standard cheap amp


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, DON'T use a guitar amp. The good-will/Sally-Ann idea is valid, but you have to remember, a lot of stuff you find there might not have enough suitable inputs.

From the look of your pictures, those speakers have separate inputs for woofers and full-range; to properly power both, you'd probably need a sound card that can output a separate sub signal, and TWO amps, or one with a separate sub amp. There are a number of ways to work it, but none will likely be very simple.

Frankly, those look like pretty cheap speakers... I think you'd be FAR better off to get some proper computer speakers. A 2.1 (stereo + sub) set from Altec Lansing, Creative, or Logitech, in the $50-$100 range, would sound a lot better than those things, at a lot less total expense, and with FAR FAR less hassle.


----------



## dagomezchronic2 (Feb 3, 2008)

Or you can get yourself a cheap/ghetto but effective setup, like mines.



All i had where the speakers which are also speaker/sub so i had 2 sets of wire 4 each.
I picked up the radio without speakers for about $15 at local pawn shop. mine only had jacks for 1 set of wires per speaker, just determine which are the 2 positives and 2 negatives and put them together in proper jack. for example ur wires are red and black then blue and white. research first but i think the red and blue should go together and black with white. The Stereo shouldn't be no more than $20 - $25 you just have to make sure there are AV inputs on it



Now you will need av cable well more like just the end of it, and a nice thick headphone cord. i used the one that connects my built in monitor speakers to the pc. I opened it up and added one av "head" for each Chanel (right and left). so what u got are av output on the end of a headphone jack.



Now just connect speakers to radio, that neat invented wire, and viola!!! now while this setup does not support surround sound, it does add a major boost to your PC audio experience. And for the record before i get nit picked for my setup, i don't have a sound card, just the on board audio that's why i needed the wire. anyways i never had any problems with it.....


----------



## dagomezchronic2 (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn didn't realize thread was already solved ..... sorry


----------

